# What do you use as a stand for a nano tank? (5 gallon)



## MNBassin (May 29, 2018)

I just use my nightstand


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

My Spec V is on a shelf in a heavy office-type bookshelf. I wouldn't recommend that though. Makes it too hard to get into it from above. I realized that when I set it up that way so I put another shelf on top of the shelf so that I can slide the whole thing out some to get better access but it's still kind of a pain. Looks great but I'll move it at some point and likely not do that again.


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

This old reading table my great in-laws gave me


----------



## chew (May 18, 2012)

I use one of these for a 20 long https://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-H...be-Storage-Organizer-Multiple-Colors/29741114

I'm sure it would be able to do 2 nanos easily


----------



## mylegbig (May 24, 2018)

I just have it on my desk next to my computer at home.


----------



## Tone2337 (Jul 27, 2018)

The main reason I like nano stuff is that it can just fit into you existing decor. You don't have to get any aquarium specific furniture for them. To me aquarium stands very rarely fit into peoples decorating schemes, they usually look like an afterthought unless they are really high end and usually pretty pricey, lol.


----------



## Ravynn (Dec 19, 2017)

Any idea if the Ikea Lack would be good for 5 gallons? https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20011408/#/80104268

I've already used the only usable furniture I have for my tanks, that's why i'm looking for ideas :icon_lol:


----------



## aydemir (Sep 20, 2012)

chew said:


> I use one of these for a 20 long https://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-H...be-Storage-Organizer-Multiple-Colors/29741114
> 
> I'm sure it would be able to do 2 nanos easily


Do you know how much weight that is rated to support? Can't find it in the link. You notice any sagging?


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Go for a cheap old second hand tv closet. Sidetable. Find the right size. Paint it black. Very cheap. Not the most beautiful than a cabinet made for it but very cheap! I bought mine for like $5 haha.

If you really don't trust is you can always support it by attaching two wooden bars in an X shape on the back. This way it will be more firm.


----------



## chew (May 18, 2012)

aydemir said:


> Do you know how much weight that is rated to support? Can't find it in the link. You notice any sagging?


No idea how much weight it supports but it is actually pretty sturdy for being ~25-30$. Zero sagging and no movement when I've tried to push down on it and I've also climbed on it before the aquarium was there and I'm a big guy


----------



## rjugas (Nov 3, 2017)

Ravynn said:


> Any idea if the Ikea Lack would be good for 5 gallons? https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20011408/#/80104268
> 
> I've already used the only usable furniture I have for my tanks, that's why i'm looking for ideas :icon_lol:


 Well, its paper made, its cartonboard with plastic surface. It can take 5 gallons, but probably not more for sure. 

Here it is cutted:


----------



## Daniel.E. (Jul 10, 2018)

Mine is on my TV stand. 
Since I never watch TV it gives me something to look at lol









Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

Just picked this up at an antique store's parking lot sale for $20, it'll be perfect for my cube tank, very sturdy.









Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel.E. (Jul 10, 2018)

That is really neat. I like it. I wonder what it was used for?


travellife said:


> Just picked this up at an antique store's parking lot sale for $20, it'll be perfect for my cube tank, very sturdy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

Daniel.E. said:


> That is really neat. I like it. I wonder what it was used for?
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


Seller and myself think it was used for selling baby chicks at older feed stores but interior shelves on this one were pristine. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel.E. (Jul 10, 2018)

Interesting. My first thought was holding rabbits for some reason maybe to sell. 
Still very nice! I love the combination of old and new Antiques and more modern designs together in harmony. 


travellife said:


> Seller and myself think it was used for selling baby chicks at older feed stores but interior shelves on this one were pristine.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------

